# got a "bee" removal call, but it wasn't bees



## Boomhawr (Jul 28, 2014)

Got a call for a bee removal yesterday. My son and I went to the house to look it over, and right off, both of us saw a problem. "Those aren't bees, they're YELLOW JACKETS!". Apparently, though, she's not as willing to pay for a yellow jacket removal as she is a honey bee removal (though I am glad she WAS willing to pay to have honey bees removed instead of just spraying them over and over until she kills them all out, like she "plans" on doing with the yellow jackets). Called my old mentor and he said he's had several calls for honey bees that turned out to be yellow jackets. 

Anyone else had many calls like this?


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

This time of year I get a lot of them calls


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That's why on my listing I put:

"_No cutouts/removals after Aug. 15 till spring."_

I quit answering/returning calls after middle of August.


----------



## Rob Fischer (Dec 17, 2014)

I was asked by a neighbor to come remove his Yellowjackets. They were friendly bees that had probably been there a couple days.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have two bee jobs coming up so don't blow off a job just cuz of what month it is. The bees are probably doomed but when someone says they'll pay I'm not going to argue. Tenant, landlord stuff gets put off and suddenly it an emergency. 

"Emergency" being the key word. Love when a customer says that word.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> Love when a customer says that word.


Ka-Ching. Ka-Ching. Ka-Ching.

Looks like steak this weekend!


----------



## J.Walters (Sep 24, 2015)

I have received 8 calls this year from people who swear they have honey bees in their siding, eves of the house, barn, etc...

I now use this picture






that I have on my FB, phone, laptop, & PC that I can send to someone that says "I know I have honeybees in/on my house". For some elderly people that are not connected to the (Electronic Age) I will go out to their home to see. Easy way to help them identify the bees for you...


----------

